# Ersatz Imbus Schrauben RM Element



## otterf (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine RM Elements Ersatzschrauben aus Chrom o.ä.
Es geht um die Imbusschrauben am Lenker, Dämpfer etc.
Ihr kennt bestimmt das Problem das diese nach kurzer Zeit anfangen sich mit Rost zu überziehen besonders innen im Imbus.
Kennt jemand einen Lieferanten bzw. eine Bezugsquelle wo man widerstandsfähigere Schrauben beziehen kann ?

Ich glaube es gab da schon mal einen Tread weiß aber nicht mehr wo.

Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## Jako (11. Februar 2009)

gehe in einen eisenwarenhandel evtl. auch baumarkt und hole dir die nötigen imbusschrauben aus VA (edelstahl). wenn du es etwas edler und leichter möchtest findest du beim googeln schrauben aus titan (wird aber dann schon teuer)  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (12. Februar 2009)

Hi!

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal das "Problem". Hab den ganzen Satz Schrauben von meinem Element als Muster an "Jäger-Motorsport" geschickt. Er hat mir dann alle Teile aus Titan angefertigt. Qualität ist 1a, sämtliche Bolzen und Schrauben halten und sehen nach 2 Jahren immer noch top aus. Er bietet die Teile jetzt auch in seinem Shop an.

Du brauchst für Dein Element folgende Teile:

4x Schraube M1
2x Bolzen vom Typ M3-M9(Du musst die Länge des Gewindes Deiner alten Schraube selbst messen, da Du ein neueres Modell des Element's hast)

CU

NoFaith


----------



## otterf (13. Februar 2009)

Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## Schwarzwald (20. Februar 2009)

Tolle Aktion

Hatte am Slayer (nach einem Jahr!) das gleiche Problem. Bike Action hat mir auf eine Garantieanfrage erklärt, dass hochwertiger Stahl, den man aus Festigkeitsgründen benötigt, eher zu Rost neigt
Das  kommt aber daher, dass die Jungs beim Montieren mit rostigem Werkzeug hantieren und kleinste Beschädigungen an der Zinkschicht dann anfangen zu rosten. Mir war es aber zu blöd, mit Bike Action rum zu streiten, die Antwort war einfach zu dämlich - ich weiß nur, dass die mich als Kunden nie wieder sehen

Hast Du mal die Festigkeit von Titan zu Stahlschrauben geprüft?

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Nofaith (21. Februar 2009)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Festigkeit von Titan zu Stahlschrauben geprüft?


 
Nein, falls die Frage an mich ging. Fahr die Schrauben und Bolzen aber schon fast 2 Jahre und überprüf sie regelmässig. Es sind weder Kerben noch Risse sichtbar am Material, hab sie sogar mal mit Rissprümittel gecheckt.

Als Anzugsmomente verwende ich die Angaben von RM, die Gewinde sollte man aber fetten.

Die OEM-Schrauben sind einfach nur "billig", in meinem bekannten Kreis rollen einige Elements, Slayer und Switch. Bei allen haben füher oder später die Schrauben angefangen zu gammeln.


----------

